# Replacing Keg O-rings With Silicone



## randomiser (24/9/12)

Hi guys,

I am putting together this guide for those of you who wish to replace your keg o-rings with silicone ones. You can buy them in packs of 50 from ebay. Some I this info is from other forums and some I've found out myself. 

This is the size chart from the vendor I have used 

http://stores.ebay.com.au/Oringsandmore/OR...SIZE-CHART.html

I will list the application and size number

Post #111
Dip Tube #109
Lid #417

There are two gaskets in each quick disconnect that can be replaced
Quick Disconnect small #007
Quick disconnect large #013

Generic pressure relief valve like #104
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Relief-Valve-Ball-...=item1e70c0c824

Generic poppet valve like this #105
http://www.mybeershop.com.au/index.php?mai...products_id=150


Cheers


----------



## Aydos (24/9/12)

Does the silicone provide a better seal?


----------



## Ross (24/9/12)

Why have you given a link for a relief valve in the States that comes up with $37 shipping on a single item?


----------



## kelbygreen (24/9/12)

I think they are just to show what it looks like??? as he says #104

oh and I am pretty sure its just the oring but thats kinda self explanatory


----------



## randomiser (25/9/12)

Hi guys,
Kelbygreen is right. They are just to show what type of pressure relief valve I have that has an o-ring. Here are some pics for clarification


Post




Diptube



Generic Poppet



Pressure Relief Valve



Lid



Disassembled Quick Disconnect showing the two silicone orings


----------



## woodwormm (25/9/12)

randomiser, 

thanks for the links I think they're an awesome find. I've bought keg seal o rings from 3 or 4 different places and had 3 or 4 types of rubber supplied. 

does the silicon feel like all of the baking tray stuff around these days? do you find they seal any better/worse/different than rubber? I'm assuming you don't get any crumbling coloured mess off of them? 

Did the seller combine postage for you? 

cheers


----------



## randomiser (25/9/12)

Hi,
Yes they did combine postage. I lost a keg keg of stout due to a leaky damaged oring. Also the original poppets would sometimes leak when they weren't seated properly. Those are the reasons I decided to replace all the orings, poppets and PRVs on the kegs. Silicone is inert, food safe, harder wearing than the original rubber. I have read it gives a better seal. It feels the same as the silicone I have bought from craftbrewer. So far I have had no leak but I have only been using the kegs for a couple of weeks.

Regards


----------



## ampy (25/9/12)

Thanks for the info randomiser, will be ordering some of each type.


----------



## sama (26/9/12)

Nice,


----------



## lael (11/6/13)

resurrecting a dead post because its that useful! 

Used size 314 (thick - about 5mm diameter) for around a 10mm threaded SS rod (center shaft for brau clone) - a little slack, but works great with a 3/8" x1" (ID, OD) washer.
Used size 210 (211 might be slightly less snug but 210 is good) to replace the black o-rings around the fermenter tap. Best. Decision. Ever. So many less issues with leakage and oddly facing taps. Also use this size for around 1/2" threaded pipe fittings - but I think the 314 (thicker diameter oring) would be better.


----------



## MaltyHops (14/1/15)

FYI - for those with stainless disconnects (KegKing) like the pix below, do not try to change the poppet o-ring in the disconnect with a silicon one. The design of the poppet seal seems to be integral to proper functioning of the disconnect.

I put round silicon o-rings in and the disconnect pin goes askew - allowing the o-ring in the keg post poppet to be pushed out of the keg post.


----------



## QldKev (25/2/15)

MaltyHops said:


> FYI - for those with stainless disconnects (KegKing) like the pix below, do not try to change the poppet o-ring in the disconnect with a silicon one. The design of the poppet seal seems to be integral to proper functioning of the disconnect.
> 
> I put round silicon o-rings in and the disconnect pin goes askew - allowing the o-ring in the keg post poppet to be pushed out of the keg post.


did the ball bearings rust too? cheap shit, is just cheap sh!t


----------



## pat_00 (26/2/15)

this is awesome, will definitely be ordering some of these o rings.

QldKev, so the KegKing stainless disconnects use non stainless bearings? Typical, they go 95% of the way to making a decent product then cheap out screwing everything up.


----------



## sp0rk (26/2/15)

pat_00 said:


> this is awesome, will definitely be ordering some of these o rings.
> 
> QldKev, so the KegKing stainless disconnects use non stainless bearings? Typical, they go 95% of the way to making a decent product then cheap out screwing everything up.


Just like everything
Their gas manifolds are pretty good, built in check valves
Then they go and use brass ball valves that are about as sturdy as chalk
I used multigrips to remove one (was in the middle, couldn't get a good swing with a spanner) to add some thread tape to fix a leak, it marked up the surface like crazy


----------



## sponge (26/2/15)

I originally looked at replacing my current cheap crappy keg disconnects with the SS KK ones, until I did a little more reading on them.

Ended up going with genuine Cornelius instead and am very happy with that decision.


----------



## fraser_john (26/2/15)

QldKev said:


> did the ball bearings rust too? cheap shit, is just cheap sh!t


This is so true. But, I blame the retailers or wholesales based here in Aus. It is easy to buy from China and CHEAP, but, if you do not specify what level of quality you want in a product, they will give you the cheapest stuff they can.

I am sure if KK wrote to their supplier and said look, we have complaints over this or that, we want to re-spec everything 100% SS (304, 306 whatever) and the manufacturers would be happy to comply, might cost $1 extra per unit, which the vast majority of us would be more than happy to pay...... to get the quality, fit and finish we want!

Just not sure what happens between underpants -> collect underpants -> ? -> RICH


----------



## QldKev (26/2/15)

pat_00 said:


> this is awesome, will definitely be ordering some of these o rings.
> 
> QldKev, so the KegKing stainless disconnects use non stainless bearings? Typical, they go 95% of the way to making a decent product then cheap out screwing everything up.


There was a discussion in a bulk buy thread about it, some were machined to a slightly different size with on any sideways movement resulting in a leak, and others mentioned the ball bearings rusting.


----------



## MaltyHops (26/2/15)

pat_00 said:


> this is awesome, will definitely be ordering some of these o rings.
> 
> QldKev, so the KegKing stainless disconnects use non stainless bearings? Typical, they go 95% of the way to making a decent product then cheap out screwing everything up.


Yes, the bearings from my KK stainless disconnects did rust - I did read about the issue when buying them and they were part of the early batch of these that had rusting problems. In any case, I got replacement ones sent to me without question, hopefully they'll be ok as they're from supposedly problem-fixed version - at least they wont blow up! h34r: ...................... :lol:

I was keen on them as they angle the gas/beer lines horizontally rather than at an upwards angle like the JG's - for a tight portable setup I have.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/2/15)

Might give these a crack, lid seal size not listed at the moment....


Haas anyone had the thinner black lid seals? I got some from Connor breware I suspect are a bit thin as once I pressurise the kegs with those seals the lid latch lever is loose? Anyone seen this? I'll pull one off and use my vernier caliper to measure against an old seal the next time I remember at home!


----------



## barls (26/2/15)

fraser_john said:


> Just not sure what happens between underpants -> collect underpants -> ? -> RICH


i believe thats a suitable market in japan


----------



## pcmfisher (26/2/15)

fraser_john said:


> This is so true. But, I blame the retailers or wholesales based here in Aus. It is easy to buy from China and CHEAP, but, if you do not specify what level of quality you want in a product, they will give you the cheapest stuff they can.
> 
> I am sure if KK wrote to their supplier and said look, we have complaints over this or that, we want to re-spec everything 100% SS (304, 306 whatever) and the manufacturers would be happy to comply, might cost $1 extra per unit, which the vast majority of us would be more than happy to pay...... to get the quality, fit and finish we want!
> 
> Just not sure what happens between underpants -> collect underpants -> ? -> RICH


Yes that's right.
Just look at the quality difference between the first lot of kegs they sold compared to the current ones.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/2/15)

pcmfisher said:


> Yes that's right.
> Just look at the quality difference between the first lot of kegs they sold compared to the current ones.


I agree KK have quality issues, I've returned almost everything I have bought from them. But those all metal brand new kegs, the original design are actually great kegs, never had a leak. Only downside is no rubber base or top so need to be more careful when rinsing outside on concrete etc. I'm reluctant to sell the two I have as they have served me so well.


----------



## beercus (6/10/15)

This ebay seller will no longer combine shipping. 

beercus


----------



## fraser_john (6/10/15)

beercus said:


> This ebay seller will no longer combine shipping.
> 
> beercus


That sucks, making money off the shipping no doubt..... like so many do


----------



## takai (28/10/15)

beercus said:


> This ebay seller will no longer combine shipping.
> 
> beercus


Combined shipping for me today, just bought some to refurbish some kegs i have. Offered combined shipping for both Intl post and domestic US.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/10/15)

Wtf, what an a-hole for not offering to me! Did you message them directly to get the combined offer?


----------



## takai (30/10/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Wtf, what an a-hole for not offering to me! Did you message them directly to get the combined offer?


Nup, just added multiple to the cart and then proceeded to Checkout where it combined the shipping automagically, like it does for every other auction with combined shipping.


----------



## beercus (30/10/15)

good, when i did it, it came up and said 'this seller does not combine shipping'

Ill try again.
Thanks
Beercus


----------



## blotto (30/10/15)

Did you get the 417 for the lid? I was thinking of getting 2 x 416 to try instead.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/10/15)

beercus said:


> good, when i did it, it came up and said 'this seller does not combine shipping'
> 
> Ill try again.
> Thanks
> Beercus


Same with me, I'm filthy. Shipping was 50% of the cost!!!


----------



## Mardoo (30/10/15)

Of the salad?


----------



## takai (31/10/15)

Wort said:


> Did you get the 417 for the lid? I was thinking of getting 2 x 416 to try instead.


I didnt get lid seals, i have quite a few of those already.


----------



## blotto (15/11/15)

I just tried to do a combined postage and got knocked back. EBay said the seller had blocked combined postage or something like that. Has anyone else had any luck latley? I have it all in my cart then hit the button to request a new total and that's when I got the knock back. After reading takai's post I'm tempted to try just bypassing that option bit DJ's experience has me worried.


----------



## lael (15/11/15)

Just go to their main site and do it there. Was a while since I did my last order though.

http://www.oringsandmore.com


----------



## mr_wibble (16/11/15)

It's a bit late of a response, but ...

If you have pin-lock posts, the post o-rings are a different size.

I changed my post o-rings to silicon after reading about it here. I think they have been changed now for 18 months, two years? Anyway, the silicon works well. It seems a bit squishier than the rubber, in my complete ignorance with o-rings, this seems like a good thing. It did solve my gas leakage issues between the post and coupler. 

If you just buy a generic keg o-ring kit, well in my experience, the rings for the post were too small. They're probably 100% fine for ball-lock kegs.


----------



## beercus (1/12/15)

lael said:


> Just go to their main site and do it there. Was a while since I did my last order though.
> 
> http://www.oringsandmore.com


OK made an account on the above website, ordered all the possible silicone o-rings and the shipping was $7.25
Paypal as well!

Should be right for o-rings for a while! 

If anyone is close to Eltham North, Vic and wants some keg o-rings we can halve the order. Or I could arrange shipping at your cost if you want. so that would be 25 o-rings of each size and 2 lid o-rings. The prices below are in USD


----------



## Weizguy (1/12/15)

beercus said:


> OK made an account on the above website, ordered all the possible silicone o-rings and the shipping was $7.25
> Paypal as well!
> 
> Should be right for o-rings for a while!
> ...


That invoice looks like you only have two lid O-rings and none to spare.

May need to recalculate.


----------



## beercus (1/12/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> That invoice looks like you only have two lid O-rings and none to spare.
> 
> May need to recalculate.


Nah its 2x #417 with 2 in each pack. I will receive 4.
Beercus


----------



## Weizguy (1/12/15)

beercus said:


> Nah its 2x #417 with 2 in each pack. I will receive 4.
> Beercus


Sorry. Simple minds easily confuzzled.

Glad you knew what you're doing.


----------



## zwitter (1/12/15)

I bought a stack of orings and may never run out'
Once I had to make do with a dodgy oring, never again. The silicone is softer and seals well except some of the older mytton rod lids need a thicker ring.
Zwitter


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fraser_john (18/2/16)

beercus said:


> OK made an account on the above website, ordered all the possible silicone o-rings and the shipping was $7.25
> Paypal as well!
> 
> Should be right for o-rings for a while!
> ...


Just placed a very similar order, US$38 plus some change including shipping, looked to me like shipping is now over US$8 or something.


----------



## Batz (18/2/16)

Nice one! Just ordered enough to do all my kegs again as well.
I have some of the yellow O-rings I scored from the US some years ago and have never been happy with them at all.


----------



## Mr B (18/2/16)

beercus said:


> OK made an account on the above website, ordered all the possible silicone o-rings and the shipping was $7.25
> Paypal as well!
> 
> Should be right for o-rings for a while!
> ...


Hey Beercus.

To save any real effort on my part, if your still looking to offload half i'll be in.

I'll send you a pm.

Cheers


----------



## blotto (18/2/16)

I finally got around to placing my order as well.


----------



## fraser_john (25/2/16)

And mine just got collected from post office box, good delivery time from USA!


----------



## nosco (11/3/16)

beercus said:


> Nah its 2x #417 with 2 in each pack. I will receive 4.
> Beercus


Oops. Should have read that bit first before I ordered . I will have some spare size 417 o rings soon if anyone needs some :lol: .


----------



## KegLand-com-au (26/4/19)

This thread has been dead for quite some time but this particular topic is one that we are doing some research on at the moment.

silicone is nice and soft so it's good at plugging holes but the issue with silicone is that the gas transmission is orders of magnitude higher than other compounds. Have you guys ever had any oxidation issues with silicone o-rings for kegs that you have stored for a significant amount of time (more than 3 months).


----------



## fdsaasdf (26/4/19)

KegLand-com-au said:


> This thread has been dead for quite some time but this particular topic is one that we are doing some research on at the moment.
> 
> silicone is nice and soft so it's good at plugging holes but the issue with silicone is that the gas transmission is orders of magnitude higher than other compounds. Have you guys ever had any oxidation issues with silicone o-rings for kegs that you have stored for a significant amount of time (more than 3 months).


I have avoided silicon o-rings on the kegs I use for hoppy beers for exactly this reason - however I would be very interested if there was some scientific data to show the rate of oxidation


----------

